# Doc prescribed Anavar cycle



## therealkozmo (Jul 2, 2017)

My doc prescribed me 20mg of var a day. What do you think of this cycle on top of my TRT? Anyone get good gains from a Var and test cycle


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 2, 2017)

Why'd he give u var? That's awesome and rare

20mg is kinda low


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 2, 2017)

20 mg of hg var is enough to see results on top of trt..How long does he want u to run the var?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 2, 2017)

Curious as well - have never heard of a Doc scripting var. Good on ya' though for getting one.


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Why'd he give u var? That's awesome and rare
> 
> 20mg is kinda low



I told him I'm too tiny and a bunch of guys on a forum make fun of me.


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 2, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> 20 mg of hg var is enough to see results on top of trt..How long does he want u to run the var?



He prescribed 3 months at that dose


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 2, 2017)

The dose is low but in my experience, low doses over a longer period of time can sometimes yield better(keepable) gains than higher dose shorter burst.


----------



## Bicepticon (Jul 2, 2017)

You will notice a small increase in strength. As already stated, it's a low dose and needs doubled after about 2 weeks.


----------



## The_Iron_Yuppie (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm on a doctor prescribed 50mg ED dose of Anavar, in addition to my regular TRT. Cycle length is 100 days. I'll be perfectly honest, it is not worth the money. The specialty pharmacy that fills the script can only source oxandrolone from one company, so the price is ~$800. That's $8/pill. I'm feeling stronger and certainly getting leaner, but the cost of going through the proper legal process is significantly higher and more punitive than if I had just bought from the black market. It's sad, frankly.


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 2, 2017)

And I thought my insurance​ sucked. $5 bucks a month no matter the dose. So this is a money not an issue thing


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 2, 2017)

Ive heard from multiple people that said hg var is nothing like ugl var..You dont need 100mg


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 3, 2017)

Lucky Fuks.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 3, 2017)

I used it with my TRT.   Mine ran $10/day for 50 mg.  Glad to have the experience, but not worth the $$ in my opinion.  Also, if you go forward to be sure to check your cholesterol throughout.  My HDL dropped to 7 after 45 days.


----------



## The_Iron_Yuppie (Jul 3, 2017)

My insurance doesn't cover TRT, unfortunately.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 3, 2017)

wow var on trt nice!


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 9, 2017)

Jambax said:


> I can only say the same thing.



Glad you're banned you silly troll


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 9, 2017)

dk8594 said:


> I used it with my TRT.   Mine ran $10/day for 50 mg.  Glad to have the experience, but not worth the $$ in my opinion.  Also, if you go forward to be sure to check your cholesterol throughout.  My HDL dropped to 7 after 45 days.



This right here. Everyone thinks var is harmless because it's not liver toxic. It messes with my lipids more then any other oral. I've never done oral winny to compare, only Winnie-V, but dbol and drol have nothing on messing with lipids like var.


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 9, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This right here. Everyone thinks var is harmless because it's not liver toxic. It messes with my lipids more then any other oral. I've never done oral winny to compare, only Winnie-V, but dbol and drol have nothing on messing with lipids like var.



Thanks. It is slightly liver toxic as well. It just happens to be the most mild on liver out of the orals


----------

